# Compatibilité



## Tekta (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous! Ou plutôt bonsoir. 

Pour résumer un peu ma situation, je n'ai pas encore d'iphone mais j'attends avec impatience le nouveau qui sortirai vers juin. Mais une question me turlupine.
Lors de la prochaine sortie donc de cet Iphone, le logiciel Iphone passera normalement en 3.0
Je voulais savoir alors si les applications présentent jusqu'à maintenant seront tout de même encore compatibles avec ce nouveau firmware? Ou alors il faudra attendre de nouveaux Jeux et de nouvelles applications? 

Je me posais cette question, car les app ne sont pas fait par Apple même, et sont en général testées pour qu'elles fonctionnent de manière optimale sur la version actuelle. 

Ce sera la première grosse mise à jour après la sortie du SDK et de l'app store. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

En espérant ne pas avoir posté au mauvais endroit car personne pour le moment n'a poster dans la rubrique App.


----------



## Dead head (28 Février 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> (&#8230 Lors de la prochaine sortie donc de cet Iphone, le logiciel Iphone passera normalement en 3.0
> Je voulais savoir alors si les applications présentent jusqu'à maintenant seront tout de même encore compatibles avec ce nouveau firmware ? (&#8230



Seule une boule de cristal pourrait répondre à ta question 

J'imagine qu'elles seront toujours compatibles, ou bien que leurs développeurs déclineront de nouvelles versions afin de rendre leur applications compatibles avec le nouveau firmware et pour qu'elles profitent pleinement des nouvelles possibilités de celui-ci.


----------



## Tekta (28 Février 2009)

Dacc merci pour la réponse!

Y a plus qu'à aller chez une voyante XD.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Février 2009)

Hello,

je pense pareil que Dead : les apps seront probablement compatibles. Le firmware ne va pas non plus changer du tout au tout.


----------



## Tekta (28 Février 2009)

Ouaip sûrement, mais le truc qui me chipotait c'est qu'on entendait pas mal le fait que la 3.0 intègre la compatibilité avec un proc Quad core. Donc une architecture modifiée tout de même. Mais comme dis avant, seul l'avenir nous le dira sur ce point de vu!


----------

